# Phalsbourg Open 2013



## Jitrixis (Oct 20, 2013)

This competition is available on live stream on Youtube

bit.ly/phalsbourg


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2013)

​Thanks


----------



## Jitrixis (Oct 20, 2013)

You're Welcom

I think I'm writing a litle bit too large XD, sorry


----------



## Jitrixis (Oct 20, 2013)

The final and the ceremony is now on live on youtube. See the streaming !


----------

